# escape turns into bonding experience



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, the cage Nova (we chose a name lol) is in has 2 tiny doors for the food and water then a huge door that is almost the entire front of the cage. I was cleaning up a little and he got out! I immediately found the cat and locked him up then closed the room he was in. For the most part he was on top of his cage, twice he chose to fly around the room. He never hit a wall but did skim the ceiling some, but he's fine  Then he resettled on his cage. After two attempts on his own to get back in the cage I began talking to him. I tried to get him to step up on my fingers but he pecked and backed away crest up beak open. So I sat in a chair near him and spoke to him for 5 mins and tried again. Again he backed away beak open but hissing a little. I felt so bad I cried a little. He tried again to go in on his own and nearly fell off. I looked him in the eye and told him, "you want to go in, I want you to go in, let me help." I held up my fingers. To my amazement he hopped on and let me put him up to a perch. Soon as the door was closed he ate and drank, then began preening. I had to share and ask advice on should I try to avoid doing this again for a while or just let him out when I need to spot clean his cage? I only got him yesterday and was both in awe and afraid for him. He is fully flighted, never been clipped.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Uh, first advice is, only being a home a day can be quite a shock. Let him settle in for a couple of days: to you, his new environment, cage, etc. Even if he's hand-tame he still could be very scared of being touched at this point. Wait awhile...


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Um, not sure if you notice how you are coming across but it sounds (the way it reads to me) like you were using a "DUH" tone. But I do get what you are saying. I did not mean for him to get out in the first place its just his cage was kinda dirty when he got here and I was trying to make it healthier for him. So....how long do I wait? With my first tiel he did the same thing, forced his way out from day one and quickly adapted. That lil guy learned to "come to me" (fly tome on command) within the first week I had him. I've read a lot of posts of people interacting with their new tiels from day one, that's why I asked. Wait or go ahead. So now my question is how long do I wait? His former home only semi-tamed him and I don't want to loose that start-up work they did.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, my apologies. I'd wait at least a couple of days. Start out with talking to him next to his cage, feeding millet through cage bars, opening up door at a small angle and putting your hand in, and then continuing on with the next steps of getting to perch on the finger. Since he's semi-tame, the process may go faster than with a completely non-tame bird. Good luck!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Just spend a lot of time talking to him. You will have to use your own judgement to see how comfortable he is. My little guy hoped up day one and I have never had to go through the bonding process quite like you will have to. Drop millet in his food bowl and make sure he sees you do it so he knows good things come from you. If he seems nervous, I would let him be. If he seems okay, maybe leave his door open and let him come out if he wants to. I leave Grey's open when I am home and let him come and go as he pleases.  he will warm up to you. You will see it when he does. Every bird is different so you should judge the pace depending on how he acts. If he runs up to the cage when he sees you then he is probably comfortable in you presence.


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Its Ok  Now he's saying: We're people, Pretty-pretty-pretty, and hello! He whistles Shave and a Haircut and does the wolf whistle! I'm a happy lady  Oh and I did get his cage clean today when he slipped out, so now I just have to slide out the tray to change the papers for now. Thank you!

Added: I noticed he's not shaking anymore since he slipped out either. So I will start having little sessions of open door time if he is still not acting scared say, Friday.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. He sounds like he is settling nicely!


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

To tell you the truth before he slipped out he was screeching and pacing in front of the door. I think he is used to being out everyday. He settled down after his escape.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. If he seems comfortable enough, I would leave his door open. Grey just climbs up to the top of his cage and sits. If he is used to being out, he might be more comfortable that way since he has a small cage.


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

After reading that I asked if he wanted out time and he did what I call Pretty Wings. So I opened his door, within seconds he was on top of his cage and now is softly chirping and preening. No shaking or anything!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so glad that he's settling in.that's great news.Look forward to seeing pictures of Nova and hearing the progress of his training.he sounds like he is very happy to be in your home and a part of your family.Congratulations on getting Nova.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's good news! See if you can get him to eat a piece of millet spray (or sunflower seeds or some other treat) that you're holding in your hand. This will help him get used to your hand, and if he'll eat from your hand you can use the treats to encourage step-ups.

The general rule for dealing with a new bird is to go at the bird's pace. If he's ready to come out of the cage right away you can let him out. If he isn't ready, let him stay in the cage until he's had more time to settle in.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

When my Danny paces and gets noisy across the front of his cage, he wants out. That's his signal to me


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

If hes super eager on coming out , take him out. Its a more positive bonding expierence if done right of course. All my birds just come out of their cages to only sit ontop and preen themselves. I also agree with Jennylynn , if my birds are pacing and running all over on the floor of the cage ; It means out. And Ive learnt it , and take them out 3/4th of the time they ask.

In my opinion , I think hes settled in. And he sounds eager enough to learn about his surroundings . Also he sounds partially tame, and may be looking forward to 'communicating' with you! Hope you two the best of luck , upload pictures soon please


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, Last night he had no time out of cage and had night frights several times, he screeched off and on all night. It was awful. Tonight he went to bed with absolutely no fuss! He's stepping up more but prefers to come out on his own. He went back in technically on his own but it took some coaching, "Time to go in". I fed some millet from my hand while he was out and put some in his cup when he had gone nicely to his cage for me. The former owner's daughter told me it had taken a week or so for him to chirp or make any noise when her mother had first gotten him, so you can imagine my amazement. Now to make a play station for when he is out!


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

An hour after bedtime and still so quiet! I may actually sleep tonight!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A night light can help prevent night frights. Some birds do better when the cage is covered and others do better with it uncovered, so if there are any more problems you can try doing it differently.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are making excellent progress with Nova  I love the name too!


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, he stays up light or no light if not covered so covering is a must but I use a light blanket that just dims the light and I leave a nearby hall light on. No more night frights  He's trying to say Don't Eat Me already! Wow he's fast at learning. Could it be because he is only 1 year old?


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

yup sounds like he wants out of cage time. You are lucky for having a bird that was all ready tamed a little.. my first cockatiel was a cage bound bird. poor little dude. took me almost three weeks to get him to come out of the cage the first time. unfortunately he never really bonded with me and he died only a year after having him. I am having tones more luck on my newest cockatiel He has bonded and now does not want to leave my shoulder or his play toy for long periods


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

Awe, how sweet! I found out Nova is afraid of fingers but if I tuck them under like a fist he steps up every time. He actually hissed at me today, full on wings out, crest up hiss I'm going to wait to work on that with him because I think he needs to bond with someone before I stress him with work like that.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey STILL hisses at me and we have been together since november. He just hates fingers. He doesn't mind me giving him tummy kisses though. Some birds feel more comfortable around faces if you want to try to close to him.


----------



## mrs_kevans (Feb 28, 2012)

I won't push it yet, he'sonly been here 2 days, but I will keep that in mind. I made a small hanging play gym for him tonight. We'll see what he thinks tomorrow


----------

